# Fenix TK76



## gopajti (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello guys, look at this..

TK76 will use XM-L2 U2 LED and other two LEDs (XM-L T6) with flood beams, one is with 130 degree flood light and the other one with 60 degree flood light

















source (only pics): http://www.shoudian.org/thread-348224-1-1.html


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

Think most people will find that head, to bulky. But I'm liking it


----------



## shelm (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

funny !!


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

Anything that goofy looking had better be pushing 2000+ lumens. At least creating the photographic setting will be easy, just get a model Starship Enterprise for the background..


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

Not that I have my hopes up or anything, but looking at THAT thing, I'm now realizing I have about ZERO chance of my design contest submission not being immediately filed in a fenix trash can.

Regroup. Hmm... I'll add a FULL qwerty keyboard!


----------



## sbbsga (Jul 24, 2013)

*Fenix TK46, TK76*

Awesome discovery, gopajti! Thank you!




leon2245 said:


> Not that I have my hopes up or anything, but looking at THAT thing, I'm now realizing I have about ZERO chance of my design contest submission not being immediately filed in a fenix trash can.
> 
> Regroup. Hmm... I'll add a FULL qwerty keyboard!



HAHAHA!!! Make it an NFC keyboard. 


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## jay_rush (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

i dont know WTF that is, but no fenix, just no. i dont even want or care about the specs for this. that is ugly and bulk as hell, i really really hope this is just a concept by one of your 17yo interns that u will trash very soon


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

Funny to see, that the TK76 has two different looking battery-tube parts. One looks new, the other like the TK75.


----------



## walterwitt (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

Really?

No one's gonna comment on how the handle looks like a Lightsaber and the end looks like the back of a Starship?

Am I really the only person to think of that?

Go back and look.

You'll see it.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

Am just been told, that the TK76 originally was called the TK46.


----------



## Ti²C (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

Fenix, really !?

Are there some kinds of taser hooks hidden somewhere ?


----------



## ro.ma. (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

Surely we will see in a few films of science fiction, a bit like it was for the TK45, although this is impossible to be sold.


----------



## gopajti (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

updated first post


----------



## Croquette (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

It just look like a hammer from a videogame...

I like


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*



ro.ma. said:


> Surely we will see in a few films of science fiction, a bit like it was for the TK45, although this is impossible to be sold.


I suspect that with the right specs, this light could be a high selling product for Fenix.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

Beam me up Scotty. NOW.


----------



## Slewflash (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

A nice break from conventional lights, and I guess the head is anti-roll.
Why the use of 1st gen XML T6 though? And those two extra holes look suspicious...


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2013)

Slewflash said:


> A nice break from conventional lights, and I guess the head is anti-roll.
> Why the use of 1st gen XML T6 though? And those two extra holes look suspicious...


extra holes?


----------



## Slewflash (Jul 25, 2013)

kj2 said:


> extra holes?



The ones above the 2 lights on the side.


----------



## druidmars (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

This reminds me the futuristic scenario from _Space 1999_. Of course it was then. Now it just seems... bulky. But I agree with kj2. Being so different and aiming both to throw and flood, it might actually being interesting for certain people, but most likely it will be a niche.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2013)

Slewflash said:


> The ones above the 2 lights on the side.


oehh, didn't see those two. Hard to see on my computer-screen.


----------



## PhatPhil (Jul 25, 2013)

Set phasers to stun! Looks like an prop from Star Trek

Not really sold on the design.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hope that Fenix will release specs soon on this light. And what the price will be.


----------



## euroken (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like a futuristic grenade. Honestly, looks hideous.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey you, Maglite generation...time to step into the future....who knows 5 years from now this light will seem to look so old fashioned!


----------



## Ratton (Jul 25, 2013)

Good for Fenix for thinking outside the box!!! I like it!!!:devil:


----------



## ChibiM (Jul 25, 2013)

Which box? I can't imagine they designed this! Must be a mistake.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ratton said:


> Good for Fenix for thinking outside the box!!! I like it!!!:devil:


It's not really thinking outside the box....a few of us here have conceptualized a multi emitter light with different focuses and diffuse beam patters before as a multi task or true full area lighting. The design though...perhaps they're making a special edition light for a movie or something?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 25, 2013)

My god! Now we're just getting rediculous. This really doesn't seem like something Fenix would make...very surprised, and intrigued at the same time!


----------



## Fugu75 (Jul 25, 2013)

It`s obvious that Fenix has tried to copy some elements from Nitecore TM26 head-design but the fact that the head is not symmetrical, has 5 buttons!? and looks like a toy-flashlight for Darth Vader is just bizarre. 
Having said that, if the performance is better than TK75, I'll pull the trigger faster than Billy the Kid.


----------



## regulation (Jul 25, 2013)

Fugu75 said:


> It`s obvious that Fenix has tried to copy some elements from Nitecore TM26 head-design but the fact that the head is not symmetrical, has 5 buttons!? and looks like a toy-flashlight for Darth Vader is just bizarre.
> Having said that, if the performance is better than TK75, I'll pull the trigger faster than Billy the Kid.



I think the original design was from the tk45 as kj2 said it was first called tk46. By using two flood light, there's no way that it can compete with the tk75 in throw. Anyway, it is really something new from Fenix and quite a cool light to me.


----------



## holylight (Jul 25, 2013)

Tks for the infor bro.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 25, 2013)

I've asked numerous companies, for a light with both flood and throw like this. Nice to see, I wonder what the output will be.


It's not my design though mine left a lot to the imagination with my drafting software


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 25, 2013)

A bit weird design, like a robot or spaceship from a science fiction movie. But fun at the same time!


----------



## regulation (Jul 25, 2013)

Just a quick thought, it would be awesome if they could use a Mt g2 led in the throw light.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 25, 2013)

gopajti said:


> Hello guys, look at this..
> 
> TK76 will use XM-L2 U2 LED and other two LEDs (XM-L T6) with flood beams, one is with 130 degree flood light and the other one with 60 degree flood light
> 
> ...





> and looks like a toy-flashlight for Darth Vader is just bizarre.




Wrong franchise I think, but it does have that futuristic yet primitive feel at the same time. And the shape, button arrangement, colors...

YEah Fenix definitely got their hands on some Romulan technology.


----------



## Slewflash (Jul 25, 2013)

regulation said:


> I think the original design was from the tk45 as kj2 said it was first called tk46. By using two flood light, there's no way that it can compete with the tk75 in throw. Anyway, it is really something new from Fenix and quite a cool light to me.



Well, since it only has one full reflector for one centered emitter then there'd be a good chance it can compete with the TK75 in throw. Just because it has two flood lights, doesn't mean it makes the other one throw less.


----------



## euroken (Jul 25, 2013)

This is a classic design mistake of slapping together whatever the utility dictates without thinking what utility it is designed for...need throw, here, need flood, here, wait we need multiple modes, here, then we need colors, here, etc etc. 

Seriously, 5 buttons? 

Hideous...


----------



## 380long (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I like it! It's _*WAY*_ different from anything else on the market! Have to see the specs and the price before I make my decision.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 25, 2013)

Aesthetically, it's Skywalkerish. I'll withhold judgement till Selfbuilt gets his hands on one.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice job finding this,gopajti! 

Regarding the design it´s at least to say science fiction inspired!:laughing: It looks like it´s from Star Trek.I wonder why there is so many buttons? Two buttons is usually enough to controll the UI,but this TK76 has 5 buttons. I wonder if it´s not going to be confusing finding the righ ones in the dark?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> I wonder why there is so many buttons? Two buttons is usually enough to control the UI,but this TK76 has 5 buttons. I wonder if it´s not going to be confusing finding the righ ones in the dark?


I think it made it only easier. No need to remember how many times to press, to get in a certain mode. Just press the button with the corresponding led.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 25, 2013)

It looks like one of the BattleStar Galactica fighters, and I love it


----------



## markr6 (Jul 25, 2013)

It looks like something straight out of the 80's "trying" to be futuristic.

Lots of buttons, emitters under 3 separate lenses...plenty to go wrong here even with Fenix's reputation for high quality. Plus, just from the looks I can tell this light will FALL HARD.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 25, 2013)

The German forums are saying the two small ones are XPGs. 

Most likely it uses 18650s, but I hope something like this comes out in AA form,

cheers


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2013)

markr6 said:


> It looks like something straight out of the 80's "trying" to be futuristic.
> Lots of buttons, emitters under 3 separate lenses...plenty to go wrong here even with Fenix's reputation for high quality. Plus, just from the looks I can tell this light will FALL HARD.


I'll give this light a shot, if the specs and price are right.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 25, 2013)

markr6 said:


> It looks like something straight out of the 80's "trying" to be futuristic.



HAHA I'm not the only one!! Just noticed this on the other side:

"Looks like 80's B Movie prop!"


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like Quagmire from family guy


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 25, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I think it made it only easier. No need to remember how many times to press, to get in a certain mode. Just press the button with the corresponding led.



That might be true,but it looks confusing though. I´ve never handled a flashlight with more than 2 buttons. Let´s wait and see when a video review is available showing how to maneuver the TK76 ui.


----------



## Sway (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like Klingon symbols on the buttons......


----------



## david57strat (Jul 25, 2013)

Well - I admit, it does look like something out of a Stark Trek movie; but if it's as well-built as other Fenix lights, does the job well, and is at a price point that people can afford, who gives a rip how it looks? Where is it written that a flashlight has to be cylindrical, only? 

Can you imagine if all auto makers made their cars look _exactly _the same as their competitors?

A Flashlight is supposed to provide light, dependably (without fail) - not look pretty. If it happens to do the latter, with the extra features, that's just a bonus - not a requisite. If they were able to incorporate multiple features into a single light, _and they work well_, more power to them. 

I buy a light because of how it lights, *not *how it looks. I don't believe in shelf queen lights. Dependability, functionality, and affordability are high up on my list. Obviously, opinions vary, and no offense is intended towards collectors who simply buy a light for ashtehtic reasons, only. 

To each, his own...


----------



## CMAG (Jul 25, 2013)

I think it would be better in a lantern format and take p60 drop in's, in the 4 smaller holes.


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 25, 2013)

This thing looks amazing. I love it! It looks like something out of a vector based 80's video game.


----------



## gopajti (Jul 25, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> The German forums are saying the two small ones are XPGs.
> 
> Most likely it uses 18650s, but I hope something like this comes out in AA form,
> 
> cheers



I asked Fenix about other two led and they said these are XM-L T6 leds


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 25, 2013)

It looks like a Christmas tree, just a few months too early!


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks interesting i guess, but what happen to TK51 Fenix?


----------



## riccardo (Jul 26, 2013)

> I buy a light because of how it lights, *not *how it looks. I don't believe in shelf queen lights. Dependability, functionality, and affordability are high up on my list. Obviously, opinions vary, and no offense is intended towards collectors who simply buy a light for ashtehtic reasons, only.



Right.
But in my experience when something is designed with competence and love around pure functionality it is automatically beautiful, it's a direct consequence. 
Since this light look really horrible I believe it will not excel in anything.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

riccardo said:


> Right.
> But in my experience when something is designed with competence and love around pure functionality it is automatically beautiful, it's a direct consequence.
> Since this light look really horrible I believe it will not excel in anything.



Exactly. I don't believe anyone knocking the looks is a shelf queen-only collector. You buy function and quality (Fenix) and expect a nice, sleek, professional-looking form to go with it. Not some childish toy. It is possible to have high quality, excellent performance and aesthetically pleasing characteristics at the same time. Fenix has been doing this for years (well, for just about all of their models)


----------



## david57strat (Jul 26, 2013)

G


riccardo said:


> Right.
> But in my experience when something is designed with competence and love around pure functionality it is automatically beautiful, it's a direct consequence.
> Since this light look really horrible I believe it will not excel in anything.



As I said, opinions vary - and that's totally okay.

While I admit, I've never actually owned a truly hideous light, I wouldn't be closed to the idea that a not super-slick light was capable of providing outstanding lighting utility, simply because of how it looked. Now, if it was ergonimically completely unusable, that would be a different story; but I don't think that would be the case, here. With all its bulkiness, it certainly could not qualify as an EDC light, but not all lights need to be small, or slick enough to actually EDC. It may be less than useful for someone with arthritis, or muscle problems, because it's so huge, and probably weighs upwards of four pounds, with batteries. It may not work for someone with limited storage space for a light. It's not everyone's cup of tea - I get that. It's probably not even mine, lol. I'd STILL like to see the thing in action (without having to buy one, first), if nowhere else other than at a brick and mortar store. After all, Fenix is one of those few upper end Chinese light manufacturers, that actually _sell _a lot of their lights at actual physical stores, where you can pick one up and try it out, before committing to buying one.




markr6 said:


> Exactly. I don't believe anyone knocking the looks is a shelf queen-only collector. You buy function and quality (Fenix) and expect a nice, sleek, professional-looking form to go with it. Not some childish toy. It is possible to have high quality, excellent performance and aesthetically pleasing characteristics at the same time. Fenix has been doing this for years (well, for just about all of their models)



I wasn't necessarily inferring that only shelf-queen light collectors will want the pretty light, but that a lot of people are predisposed to something's utility, strictly based on the appearance of that object, rather than keeping an open mind about how useful it could actually be, in operation. Essentially, "This thing is not aesthetically pleasing; therefore, it must be a poor performer, as well."

I EDC nine lights, four of which are Fenix (PD22 G2 R5, E15, TK15, and E50 - all very different lights, used for really different purposes), and I have never been disapopinted with any product that I've bought, of theirs; but I wouldn't be opposed to buying one or two of their bulkier lights (like the TK70, RC40, etc. - except that my funds don't permit such a purchase, at the moment). I'm the first to admit, this is definitely not as sleek-looking a light as most of their others.

I am not a design engineer, but it's possible that Fenix designed that light with such strange-looking bulkiness, because they _needed_ to have the extra heat-dissipating surfaces, to keep the light from overheating. I don't know. Can they make it more aesthetically pleasing, while retaining whatever wonderful features it has (or will have)? More than likely. But remember, Fenix often go through several different iterations of their lights (even within the same model), based on customer feedback, and, no doubt, if this light even sells, they will probably go through numerous design changes, to please a slightly larger crowd. We've kind of come to expect this from them. That's one thing I love about this company. They're always innovating.

I'm with you, in the sense that, when I buy a Fenix light, I expect a quality, highly functional light; but whether it looks super sleek is of little importance to me. It's important to you (and others), and that's fine. It's quite possible that they're simply trying to make this a one-size-fits-all type of light, trying to accomplish too many tasks, all within the same, not-so-sleek body; but I wouldn't necessarily fault them for that. It may not be for everyone. I don't believe there is one light that does it all - that's why I carry so many with me, and collect others, to actually use. I believe such a bulky light will serve one of two possibly very narrow niches: a) that of the person who wants one light to do everything, and that doesn't want to carry more than one light - or possibly b) the enthusiast who likes to collect (and even use) novelty lights. I see this as a novelty light, of sorts - but that's a personal choice, and strictly my opinion. I'd rather carry dedicated tools, as opposed to just one multi-tool, simply because the dedicated tools (for me, at least) tend to do the job more effectively than a "one-size-fits-all" multi-tool. Thus, I'd rather carry multiple, more purpose-specific lights, for different uses - and I do.

I greatly appreciate the differing opinions many of you have voiced, and mean no disrespect towards any of you. If we all felt exactly the same way about everything discussed in these forums, it'd be a pretty dull place to be.

I'll be very interested in seeing if Fenix finishes the design and prototype stages of this light, and actually releases it to the public; and I will look forward to reading reviews of it, and seeing beam shots of it, in the near future.


----------



## david57strat (Jul 26, 2013)

tatasal said:


> Aesthetically, it's Skywalkerish. I'll withhold judgement till Selfbuilt gets his hands on one.



Amen to that.


----------



## Bronco (Jul 26, 2013)

LOL. The only thing that could make this light more ridiculous is if you told me it's powered by a thousand CR 2032 cells.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 26, 2013)

David 57 Stratocaster does NOT mess around- does not GAf about appearances; does NOT collect shelf queens!


:rock:


----------



## AusKipper (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*



Slewflash said:


> And those two extra holes look suspicious...



Maybe its a double barrel shotgun too? (shells would have to be electronically fired though...)


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Fenix TK46, TK76*

Post deleted by CPF Profanity Police: Badbeams, we understand your shock...but remember this is a family forum. Thanks.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wait 'till Fenix kills this model after a short run and becomes a bizzarre collectors light, you guys will be falling all over yourselves in the MP scrambling to buy one as the value surely rises.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## david57strat (Jul 27, 2013)

380long said:


> Well I like it! It's _*WAY*_ different from anything else on the market! Have to see the specs and the price before I make my decision.




Agreed. It is very different (kind of odd-looking); but more importantly, _how well does it actually perform, and how much does it cost?_


----------



## david57strat (Jul 27, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> That might be true,but it looks confusing though. I´ve never handled a flashlight with more than 2 buttons. Let´s wait and see when a video review is available showing how to maneuver the TK76 ui.



I think it's actually less confusing, if you want to get straight to a specific mode, or use, rather than having to navitage through press, soft presses, twists, and all that crap. I'm old-school, that way. I actually _like _the idea of more knobs, sliders, and buttons on my sound equipment, rather than having to go through a bunch of sub-menus. It's more of a "hands-on" experience. That's one thing I love about analog sound mixers. Every slight adjustment you'd want to make is underneath your fingers - not hidden away in software pages. You have a quick birds-eye view of everything that's going on, sonically.

I know - this is a light forum, not a sound equipment forum - but the premise is the same. Want strobe? There's the strobe button....etc.


----------



## david57strat (Jul 27, 2013)

Bronco said:


> LOL. The only thing that could make this light more ridiculous is if you told me it's powered by a thousand CR 2032 cells.



Now that _would _be a trip. You could put all the cells in rows, seen through a clear cover, to make it look even _more _like a spaceship!  I'm guessing, it uses between three and five 18650 batteries (I doubt they're going to waste time trying to run it on CR123s, since the 18650 batteries have more serious heft (capacity). No one would want to change that many (CR123) batteries. 

This definitely is not a light for everyone. Can't wait to see a finished product, and read a review on it - maybe even see a video review or two, posted on Youtube...?


----------



## david57strat (Jul 27, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> David 57 Stratocaster does NOT mess around- does not GAf about appearances; does NOT collect shelf queens!
> 
> 
> :rock:



lol....a flashlight is a tool; not a piece of art. I feel the same way about guitars. Even if I were independently wealthy, I don't think I could ever bring myself to buy a guitar, just to look at it. A guitar is meant to be played, and its sound, shared with others. Why have it sit behind a piece of glass, denying it what its capable of - what it was built to do?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am a bit surprises they did not go with a Cree MT-G2 P0 for the main beam. It may have some appeal to me for a display piece in my home theater, next to a sci-fi poster.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 27, 2013)

gopajti said:


> Hello guys, look at this..
> 
> TK76 will use XM-L2 U2 LED and other two LEDs (XM-L T6) with flood beams, one is with 130 degree flood light and the other one with 60 degree flood light
> 
> ...



Just wanted to stare at it again...Looks like each light has a 4 level power meter....


----------



## harro (Jul 27, 2013)

April 1st ?? Oh well, to each, their own.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 27, 2013)

The batt tube looks familiar.


----------



## holylight (Jul 27, 2013)

Something interesting. Tks


----------



## david57strat (Jul 27, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> Just wanted to stare at it again...Looks like each light has a 4 level power meter....



I like the idea of a light, having a multi-segmented power meter. It doesn't just look cool, but provides a visual of the setting (aside from the beam itself). No more need to cycle through the power modes, just to be sure what mode you're in.

Nice


----------



## buds224 (Jul 28, 2013)

I want this. It's Megatron's flashlight!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 28, 2013)

For all we know this is the way larger lights will go, going forward. No reason for them to look so serious, why not fun-ish. EDC`s need to be streamlined to fit in pockets...but larger ones...


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 29, 2013)

buds224 said:


> I want this. It's Megatron's flashlight!



No. I hear it was detached from Optimus Prime's left arm.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beckler (Jul 30, 2013)

It certainly is somewhat ugly-looking to me, but it appears to be innovative with displays and multiple buttons. The current state of flashlight user interface is...there is no state since it's primitive and ridiculous in 90% of lights. Five might be too much but there's no reason to have just 1 button on side-button lights. Four might be the sweet spot and would make it much more efficient to use instead of the current nonsense of twisting/multi-clicking/press&hold, etc.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jul 30, 2013)

buds224 said:


> I want this. It's Megatron's flashlight!



Just what I was thinking. I saw it and expected it to turn into a robot and start talking to me.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bigmac_79 said:


> Just what I was thinking. I saw it and expected it to turn into a robot and start talking to me.



LOL.....Name that Decepticon!


----------



## Cataract (Jul 31, 2013)

Interesting, Jim... 

Fenix seems to have put their money on most different design when it comes to big guns. I like the idea of multi-emitters being used for different beam profiles, but I personally wouldn't use a hammer when I need short-range flood. Nevertheless, this thing might bring us out of comfort zone, but at least someone made an effort at combining multiple lights into one.

For all we know, maybe their crazy designs do bring them a lot of money from less enlightened people looking for massive light - or just moviegoers. I would have envisioned something more triangular than "Quagmire shaped" (LOL), but I can't say it really is ugly; it mostly looks like a lot of metal could have been spared in this creation.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jul 31, 2013)

The TK76 is not ugly in my opinion, but I wish Fenix could have used something like this instead of the odd shape they used for the head. Well, at least the TK76 is different than other big lights.


----------



## ROB21 (Aug 1, 2013)

please tell me it comes with a belt holster!


----------



## lightcycle1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Please tell me it comes with a Darth Vader costume..

A holster?????? From Fenix???? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA yeah right....
Fenix is allergic to good holsters it seems....


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_rush (Aug 1, 2013)

so now that fenix has OBVIOUSLY read all of our posts.. I wonder if they will still release it?....


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh they will...trust me.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 2, 2013)

buds224 said:


> I want this. It's Megatron's flashlight!


...and you just sold me on it. 

I can't imagine this light will be brighter than the TK75 though, which makes the name seem odd to me.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 2, 2013)

ROB21 said:


> please tell me it comes with a belt holster!



What it needs is an over the shoulder sheath so you can wear it on your back!

Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't even.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2013)

If they ask me to review this, I'll say no. I think this is one of those designs that will end up making the TK70 look popular by comparison.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Patriot said:


> If they ask me to review this, I'll say no.


I would  This light is so much different that others.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 4, 2013)

buds224 said:


> I want this. It's Megatron's flashlight!



We might see this light in the coming Transformers 4 movie!  

I am not sure if Megatron him self will be present and carry the light since he was killed in the previous movie(unless they rebuilt him),but any of the other Decepticons may carry it instead.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Aug 4, 2013)

Why won't they share what they were smoking while watching sci fi movies coming up with that light!


----------



## Cataract (Aug 6, 2013)

Patriot said:


> If they ask me to review this, I'll say no. I think this is one of those designs that will end up making the TK70 look popular by comparison.



TV's used to have a round monitor. Would you buy a round TV nowadays? You never know what it might lead to...


----------



## papershredder (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like something out of Star Trek. Lots of multi colored buttons to push, and none of the crew have a clue what's going on, because they're all actors anyhow.


----------



## Phry (Aug 7, 2013)

That is competing for ugliest light ever.

Also, I wish people would stop whining about wanting AA versions of lights.

The latest, greatest, brightest lights do NOT use piddly, old fashioned AA cells.

Get with the times Americans! :shakehead


----------



## markr6 (Aug 7, 2013)

Phry said:


> That is competing for ugliest light ever.
> 
> Also, I wish people would stop whining about wanting AA versions of lights.
> 
> ...



LOL! I really like single-AA lights, but beyond that it's 18650's all the way!


----------



## Beckler (Aug 7, 2013)

Phry said:


> That is competing for ugliest light ever.
> 
> Also, I wish people would stop whining about wanting AA versions of lights.
> 
> ...



Well there's a place for both. I like the fact that AA Nimh makes for a better 'standby' (low-use) light due to lower self-discharge. And to make matters worse, you don't want li-ion sitting at full charge for long periods either.


----------



## EZO (Aug 7, 2013)

For better or worse, I'm glad to see Fenix pushing the envelope (or at least trying to) in regards to new concepts in flashlight design. It definitely has a certain "Klingon" look to it. I wonder if it has a death ray setting?

Seriously though, I would reserve judgement until I could see how it looks in person and feels in my hand......and how it performs, course.


----------



## Phry (Aug 8, 2013)

Beckler said:


> Well there's a place for both. I like the fact that AA Nimh makes for a better 'standby' (low-use) light due to lower self-discharge. And to make matters worse, you don't want li-ion sitting at full charge for long periods either.



Some argument can be made for the use of lsd NiMH cells I agree. 

Here though is a thread about a very new, very high powered light and people chime in saying they want a AA version! Probably want to use their cheap, store bought alkaline cells too. 

Can't help but laugh.


----------



## gopajti (Aug 8, 2013)

TK76 will be 2600 lumen (max) and max beam range ~470m (TK41, 55kcd, 472m)


----------



## kj2 (Aug 9, 2013)

gopajti said:


> TK76 will be 2600 lumen (max) and max beam range ~470m (TK41, 55kcd, 472m)



Quite good for what it has led-wise/reflector-wise


----------



## firelord777 (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I love 18650s for their powerful characteristics and energy density, but I prefer AA lights, especially when I travel or find myself in rural areas. My biggest plus for AA is survival/emergency, I won't be able to charge any of my beloved 18650s. And imagine having something as cool as the TK76! But for convinience and awesome power:weight ratio, definitely 18650s.

Cheers


----------



## Capolini (Aug 9, 2013)

Is that for real??!!! I have to investigate! I never heard of that model, looks freeky and awkward!!

But I am sure if it is an authentic Fenix is is high Quality!


----------



## ghodan (Aug 9, 2013)

gopajti said:


> TK76 will be 2600 lumen (max) and max beam range ~470m (TK41, 55kcd, 472m)



I just read about the updated TK75. So the updated TK75 will have more lumens then the TK76 ???

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=92&tid=8&cid=1#


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 10, 2013)

david57strat said:


> lol....a flashlight is a tool; not a piece of art. I feel the same way about guitars. Even if I were independently wealthy, I don't think I could ever bring myself to buy a guitar, just to look at it. A guitar is meant to be played, and its sound, shared with others. Why have it sit behind a piece of glass, denying it what its capable of - what it was built to do?


I was in one forum and someone was talking about how 'Sexy' the McGizmo flashlight is...so I reply "Um, nothing sexy about a flashlight!" So a reply comes in with a picture of is and it says "Speak for yourself" haha.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 10, 2013)

ghodan said:


> I just read about the updated TK75. So the updated TK75 will have more lumens then the TK76 ???
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=92&tid=8&cid=1#



Absolutely correct sir!! I just ordered the "New" TK-75 yesterday!!! I will be getting it on Monday,only $179.00 w/ promo code! Will have 300 more lumens[2900 total] , 92 more yds.[754 total] of beam distance and 27,500 more[ 119,500 total] candelas!:thumbsup:

ciao,,Roberto,"Capo di Capo?


----------



## gopajti (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## kj2 (Sep 5, 2013)

gopajti said:


>



Looking good


----------



## druidmars (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree!


kj2 said:


> Looking good


----------



## Theron (Sep 5, 2013)

Neutral XP-G2 on top and two Nichia 219s on the bottom with four 26650s please.


----------



## degarb (Sep 5, 2013)

I hope this light is shipped out with a new ELO or Boston album!

But seriously, my biggest complaint of my TK35 is that the output/runtime is good and the battery format superb. I am forced toward a light that has too heavy of metal. I would prefer somelighter metal.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 5, 2013)

degarb said:


> I hope this light is shipped out with a new ELO or Boston album!



AHHHHH LOL!!!!


----------



## martinaee (Sep 5, 2013)

So am I the only one who is actually REALLY excited for this light? Do you all not realize how actually amazing this could be based on the choices of led's used?

I have been meaning to make a thread on this, but it always amazed me that barely anyone makes lights (if at all) using multiple led's that have different tints in the same light. Try this if you haven't: Get a warm tint or neutral tint emitter light and shine it on something at night. Do the same with something cool like an xp-g r5. Now shine both lights together on that object. The color range and depth is SO much better. It's the same principle as why sunlight can be so good for seeing things compared to say a warm 3500k incandescent bulb. I'm myself using a TK-11 R5 and a "neutral" (almost warm) e21 for that little demonstration.

People are laughing at this light, but once again, Fenix is a company that actually puts out something really new. They can make each light super pretty, but that won't change much in the way of innovation. I do agree there seem to be a lot of buttons on this light, but if it makes it easy to access the tons of mode options a light like this certainly would/could have then so be it.

This could turn out to be a ridiculously nice outdoor light.


----------



## papershredder (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd buy it.


----------



## foxxkat (Sep 6, 2013)

gopajti said:


> Hello guys, look at this..
> 
> TK76 will use XM-L2 U2 LED and other two LEDs (XM-L T6) with flood beams, one is with 130 degree flood light and the other one with 60 degree flood light
> 
> ...



oddly this reminds me of Wall-E wearing a headlamp. either that or it's one Frankenstein light.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 16, 2013)

Fenix has posted a photo on their facebook. You can see the TK51 (which has been blurred-out) and the TK76.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 17, 2013)

It's only a matter of time then...


----------



## A.O. (Sep 29, 2013)

Well... when?


----------



## importculture (Oct 4, 2013)

Ratton said:


> Good for Fenix for thinking outside the box!!! I like it!!!:devil:



Totally agree! It's not very pretty but I applaud fenix for having the fortitude to possibly put out a product that deviates from the norm. Once I know the features I'll be purchasing one. I hope it sells well enough to warrant and allow fenix to continue to explore different and original ideas. Personally I don't find it unappealing. bulky yes but far from hideous. If there are any fenix employees who want to take a "business" trip and come meet with me and share some ideas PM me. I have a few ideas that seem to parallel with the direction fenix is going. Plus it helps that they seem to be very open minded. Very very curious about the modes and features the tk76 will have. Hopefully it's release soon
l


----------



## blerkoid (Oct 4, 2013)

Hopefully there are no fog issues with the TK76


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 4, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> We might see this light in the coming Transformers 4 movie!
> 
> I am not sure if Megatron him self will be present and carry the light since he was killed in the previous movie(unless they rebuilt him),but any of the other Decepticons may carry it instead.



That's if Megatron can even lift it.....


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 4, 2013)

Ratton said:


> Good for Fenix for thinking outside the box!!! I like it!!!:devil:



I believe that the Box you are referring to has been incorporated into the design of the flashlight!! Lol


----------



## xlight (Oct 8, 2013)

Fenix is throwing the Fenix TK76 Global Testing Campaign. More Detail


----------



## kj2 (Oct 8, 2013)

xlight said:


> Fenix is throwing the Fenix TK76 Global Testing Campaign. More Detail



Have filled-out the form. Really really hope I get selected


----------



## kj75 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beamshots...

http://fonarik.com/test/?model=361&scene=1&mode=0


----------



## Cataract (Oct 10, 2013)

Whoa.... with those specs and those beamshots I want one!!!! Too bad Fenix is not all that much into neutral (and backlit buttons)


----------



## gopajti (Oct 11, 2013)

I made gif animation (beamshots thanks to fonarik). Flood left + flood right + spot. I think TK76 will be awesome


----------



## sbbsga (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, thanks gopajti and fonarik, the animation and beamshots are awesome! 

Yes, TK76 will be very interesting indeed. Hopefully the specs will be released soon, I would like to see how many mode combination it can do, and if the head is actually lighter than it looks.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 11, 2013)

I made fun of this ugly light many times, but the animated gif above simply shows how useful this thing can be! A true FLOOD & THROW and not just some marketing hype where you have throw with a tiny amount of hardly useable flood.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice animation! Not sure if it's just because the camera is on the right side of the light, but it looks like one side had broader flood than the other, which would make sense with 3 completely separate emitters and optics.


----------



## gopajti (Oct 12, 2013)

First info said 1*XM-L2 U2, 2*XM-L T6 max. 2600 lumen, but now TK76 will use 3*XM-L2 and max output will be 2800 lumen. Source: Wikilight.


----------



## FlashLion (Oct 18, 2013)

Video showing Fenix TK51 and TK76.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Oct 19, 2013)

Ugliest thing i seen since the Nissan Cube and AMC Pacer.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Oehh, I like  only, what's with the screw-hole at the bottom??


----------



## HIDSGT (Oct 19, 2013)

looks retarded!


----------



## degarb (Oct 19, 2013)

HIDSGT said:


> looks retarded!



Well, if you are a here to be sexy, aren't you on the wrong website?

To me all lights look alike in the dark.

Still, I can't get Boston's "more than a feeling" out of my head every time I see the light.


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 19, 2013)

degarb said:


> Well, if you are a here to be sexy, aren't you on the wrong website?
> 
> To me all lights look alike in the dark.
> 
> Still, I can't get Boston's "more than a feeling" out of my head every time I see the light.



I have to say from reading a lot of posts in this forum over the years, although quality of built, innovative functions and brightness are important, I believe the look of the light plays a major roll in the decision for purchase by the majority here in this forum, and probably more so than non flashahics. 

Even right down to the finish itself. How many times do you hear people comment on the quality (or the lack of) finish, may it be the polish of metals or anodising, then you have different colour options. Or you can go to the custom & modified section in this form and some will have up to 4 or 5 options of metal with different cut and finishes, which are not all based on durability. 

Although I can't speak for you (even though I find it hard to believe that the form has never even slightly entered your mind), to me it's clear, conscious or subconsciously the influence of beauty and craftsmanship is a major factor for the many, admit it or not. 

We all see and want different quallities and interests in life, what's wrong with that! Obviously quality and inovation is important, but when function meets form, that is the cream! We are a design of nature to strive for perfection. 

So, would it be fare to say your on the wrong forum for not taking into consideration the look of a flashlight?


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, that's so true. I always take my old TA21 just because I love how it looks, even with all it's battle scars


----------



## Cataract (Oct 19, 2013)

Some people here have expressed that they do like the look of the TK76. We don't all like the same things and some people do go for function first. I personally like a good looking light and this one is very unusual, but not so much a turn off after seeing the beam shots. Plus, a good flashlight collection should include some variety and that still doesn't force anyone to buy them all


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 19, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> I have to say from reading a lot of posts in this forum over the years, although quality of built, innovative functions and brightness are important, I believe the look of the light plays a major roll in the decision for purchase by the majority here in this forum, and probably more so than non flashahics.
> 
> Even right down to the finish itself. How many times do you hear people comment on the quality (or the lack of) finish, may it be the polish of metals or anodising, then you have different colour options. Or you can go to the custom & modified section in this form and some will have up to 4 or 5 options of metal with different cut and finishes, which are not all based on durability.
> 
> ...




Yeah but for some reason it's still kind of a faux pas to admit around here. Anything beyond a passing comment, or worse if you're suspected of considering aesthetics among your purchasing criteria- "Don't know, don't care. *I* don't buy SHELF QUEENS!"

I get it though.


----------



## degarb (Oct 20, 2013)

Cataract said:


> Some people here have expressed that they do like the look of the TK76. We don't all like the same things and some people do go for function first. I personally like a good looking light and this one is very unusual, but not so much a turn off after seeing the beam shots. Plus, a good flashlight collection should include some variety and that still doesn't force anyone to buy them all



Probably, the first Ford looked ugly to the average horse carriage rider. I know, bike helmets freaked me out, as did the three point harness?

If looks are important in your flashlights, how could you pass up this light, just to have a different looking light in your collection. Though a reference to the three emmitters analogy would be more appropriate here, I guess.

I personally hate design that doesn't follow function. Flat roofs, useless atriums, and 45 inch chested women, do nothing for me.


----------



## martinaee (Oct 20, 2013)

degarb said:


> Probably, the first Ford looked ugly to the average horse carriage rider. I know, bike helmets freaked me out, as did the three point harness?
> 
> If looks are important in your flashlights, how could you pass up this light, just to have a different looking light in your collection. Though a reference to the three emmitters analogy would be more appropriate here, I guess.
> 
> I personally hate design that doesn't follow function. Flat roofs, useless atriums, and 45 inch chested women, do nothing for me.



I might beg to differ on the last one


----------



## Cataract (Oct 22, 2013)

degarb said:


> Probably, the first Ford looked ugly to the average horse carriage rider. I know, bike helmets freaked me out, as did the three point harness?
> 
> If looks are important in your flashlights, how could you pass up this light, just to have a different looking light in your collection. Though a reference to the three emmitters analogy would be more appropriate here, I guess.
> 
> I personally hate design that doesn't follow function. Flat roofs, useless atriums, and 45 inch chested women, do nothing for me.



I tend to think that back in the days, car designers had to litterally crack their heads open to come up with a design that would please people in order to get them away from their horse, which is even easier to get attached to than an inanimate object. Obviously, the notion of what pleases the eye has changed a lot (just look at how people dressed in those times.)

I should have said that, to me, looks are important to varying degrees. I want my EDC to look like jewelry and most of my lights to be pleasant to look at. But when it comess to fighting the dark for the sake of fighting the dark, I'll take anything that will blast a wall of light and fits my budget, beam requirements, hands and uses batteries I have or am willing to get. There's nothing like walking in a pitch-black field and making it turn to sudden daylight. Of course, that last category is not something I use on a daily basis. Take my TK70 for example; it sits next to the bed 95% of the time. Once in a while I take it out, have a short mad scientist laugh and put it back ready for intruder alert duty.

And then we have to take into consideration that people have different tastes when it comes to looks. I'm sure the Fenix engineers felt the TK76 was good looking and so do some CPFers. It is an outrageous desing and all outrageous desings do get very pronounced but different responses from people. I personally can't stand the looks of a FIAT 500, which reminds me of the Dacia in how ugly I perceive it to be, but they sell like hot cakes over here. I have to live with that. At leat the TK76 fits in a drawer but I just might leave it out on a table for the sake of making people react  



martinaee said:


> I might beg to differ on the last one



And I _insist_ I definitely differ on that one


----------



## kj2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Testers-list is up now. I'm one of the lucky ones


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah same here


----------



## spankone (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm on the tk51 list but not made it to the tk76. Shame as there isn't a UK tester but tbh I think the tk51 suits my needs better and I'll enjoy using it more. The 76'er sure looks like a brute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## degarb (Oct 24, 2013)

Cataract said:


> Obviously, the notion of what pleases the eye has changed a lot (just look at how people dressed in those times.)
> 
> I want my EDC to look like jewelry and most of my lights to be pleasant to look at. But when it comess to fighting the dark for the sake of fighting the dark, I'll take anything that will blast a wall of light and fits my budget, beam requirements, hands and uses batteries I have or am willing to get.
> 
> I just might leave the TK76 out on a table for the sake of making people react



I will buy this behavior, as logical and sane. (the TK76 is not edc.)

I wonder if the EDC has gone far enough in transparent design/practical-ergonomics to beat out my cell phone's built in led for emergencies.


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 24, 2013)

degarb said:


> I will buy this behavior, as logical and sane. (the TK76 is not edc.)
> 
> I wonder if the EDC has gone far enough in transparent design/practical-ergonomics to beat out my cell phone's built in led for emergencies.



It is obvious that my post has been derailed from the main point of your original comment. 



degarb said:


> Well, if you are a here to be sexy, aren't you on the wrong website?




For the most, my first impulse for purchasing a flashlight is its function and performance, for which many I use as a tool at work. And for what I do, I would like a flashlight that would light up 1000m at 2lm. 


I don't know what you do for a living or your spare time but what exactly would your use be for the light? The TK76 is a powerful light, for a big price. How many people on this forum want a flashlight that will reach the next mile or light up like the sun. BUT, do they really need that much light. Do they really need all those extra lumens, is all that extra throw and spill really going to help them do a task that was not possible with a lesser light. 


So if you ask me, wouldn't having all those extra lumens be just as transparent as the next guy that has a "SHELF QUEEN" (just in a different form), even though there was no mention of buying "SHELF QUEENS" as a light can still be practical with great functions but still be a well crafted flashlight (function meets form) and NOT just be something you put on your shelf and look at.


Then comes the cost factor, others would question your sanity for even considering the thought of spending that much money on a flashlight. 


Some people like form, others like performance, I like both, some like quality, some like budget. Different people find values in different things, If you ask me, don't judge and don't be judged. This forum is for all of us....


----------



## degarb (Oct 25, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> I don't know what you do for a living



For a living, I stare at walls and siding, looking for textural and color imperfections. I also pay others to do it for me. In my spare time, I clean house and dust hunt, among a few other things-like mow the dark and organize sub 1 lux areas.--If you look at something, you want throw; if you are looking for something or navigating, you want flood.

Until wearable lights could get 8 hours of good light, I was a $2 squeeze light person (held in my mouth). All the pretty, attractive flashlights I got for birthdays and holidays would rot in my trunk. They were nearly always rotted and dead every emergency.

To me the ideal light would be an high cri 8,000 candela hotspot 3 foot across at 6 foot--10 hour runtime. This is not doable for foreseeable future. But for now, I think the lights to beat are the unwieldy BT20 (400+ lumen drive level) for the head lamp, and a highly modified unwieldy TK35, that I made into a wristlight (which I can only wear for about 4 hours before discomfort). Both have ergonomic form factor issues, but the level of light probably wont be beat for a decade or more. I have been buying other dropins and dual 18650 xml bike lights (one with 3 xmls) that are remarkably comfortable to wear--unlike the bt20 and tk35. But none of my summer or fall purcases compare to those two lights: the TK35 and BT20, which I purchased this spring. So, my eye is on the tk51, I think.

Just got to love Fenix, at least until-on day- their bean counters go cheap on the buck controllers.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 25, 2013)

Was there a photo in one of these new fenix light threads that shows the tk76 & tk51 side by side, or am I imagining that? Couldn't find it again here or the tk51 thread.

And I'm not talking about the one where they're blurred out like japanese pron.


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 25, 2013)

degarb said:


> For a living, I stare at walls and siding, looking for textural and color imperfections. I also pay others to do it for me. In my spare time, I clean house and dust hunt, among a few other things-like mow the dark and organize sub 1 lux areas.




Bahahaa!! Maybe you can blow spit bubbles and lick the sky while your staring at the siding and walls. If you have any spare time, maybe you can go to your local petsmart and buy bird seed, then you can see your birds sprout in the dark with the aid of night vision goggles and watch em grow. 


Between your BT20 and your TK35 you could impersonate a character from Battlestar Galactica or lost in space. Yes, I like the idea of a super bright headlamp. Im yet to acquire one and your mod BT20 sound like a blast. Would definitely come in handy for hands free mode. Though I have been holding off them cause I don't like the idea of a lot of weight and bulk. Maybe I will end up going along the lines of an Armytek or Zebralight. 


Fenix surely has its place, and for me, my TK75 should serve me fine for a while.


----------



## degarb (Oct 26, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Was there a photo in one of these new fenix light threads that shows the tk76 & tk51 side by side, or am I imagining that? Couldn't find it again here or the tk51 thread.
> 
> And I'm not talking about the one where they're blurred out like japanese pron.



On phone browser now. But, I recall the side by side in the youtube video.

I could take the time to find the link later to swap address with you of those blurred japanese photos. ;-)


----------



## den331 (Oct 30, 2013)

the color of the switch buttons came from the game pad from the 90's


----------



## degarb (Oct 31, 2013)

den331 said:


> the color of the switch buttons came from the game pad from the 90's



Were the 90's a long time ago for you? You don't remember these same buttons on the computer game, Pong, pad of 1976?


----------



## Harry23 (Oct 31, 2013)

They should have had that in Prometheus, I actually quite like the look!


----------



## den331 (Oct 31, 2013)

I can only recall the 90's


----------



## yliu (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks pretty scifi! I hope it will have some kind of auto-dimming feature like the Nitecore sens or the Patzl Nao.

BTW, there are empty slots above the flood lights. Are those merely the heat sink design or is Fenix planning to put something (more LEDs) there?:devil:


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 23, 2013)

Lights like this are impressive, but remind me of the apparent impossibility of achieving one of the flashaholic's holy grails; the variable-focus light with constant sweet spot.

Brightnorm


----------



## kj2 (Nov 27, 2013)

video is in Russian.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 27, 2013)

kj2 said:


> video is in Russian.


Great find, thanks!


----------



## TSellers (Dec 3, 2013)

> video is in Russian.



Review in English.


----------



## LAMPARITA (Dec 5, 2013)

Fenix Store will start receiving pre-orders on Dec. 9 for those interested in one of these flying ships from terminator 2...


----------



## gopajti (Dec 5, 2013)

some pics
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...l-beamshots)&p=4331508&viewfull=1#post4331508


----------



## regulation (Dec 5, 2013)

gopajti said:


> some pics
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...l-beamshots)&p=4331508&viewfull=1#post4331508



Great gopajti! TSellers has a detailed test on real environment working, but I was waiting for some more pictures!


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 5, 2013)

It should have been called Thors hammer that is what it reminds me of.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 6, 2013)

degarb said:


> For a living, I stare at walls and siding, looking for textural and color imperfections. I also pay others to do it for me. In my spare time, I clean house and dust hunt, among a few other things-like mow the dark and organize sub 1 lux areas.--If you look at something, you want throw; if you are looking for something or navigating, you want flood.
> 
> Until wearable lights could get 8 hours of good light, I was a $2 squeeze light person (held in my mouth). All the pretty, attractive flashlights I got for birthdays and holidays would rot in my trunk. They were nearly always rotted and dead every emergency.
> 
> ...





I might be misunderstanding what you mean, but, something like a Armytek Wizard pro headlamp with over 1000 L sounds like it would be a more ergonomic upgrade to what you already are using?

It would not have the cd you mentioned though, but, as I also do inspections, for long range shots, carrying a small thrower in addition to the lood pretty much covers it. Also, a strong 365 nm UV light also is great for paint/surface imperfections...in that it will reveal layers that you can't see with visible light. So a wall that is offwhite and consistent in visible white light, will show varying layers of coating levels and underlying information, such as touch up work, base coats, patches, a different color beneath the top coat, mineral leaching if there's moisture migration, etc. An IR (FLIR, etc) , and you can also see if there's missing insulation, different stages of drying, thin sections/thick sections, etc.

I also use a hand light held along the surface as side lighting really makes textural features pop...which a head lamp will not show.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 6, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> That's if Megatron can even lift it.....



Apparently Megatron will be resurrected in the Transformers 4, so this might indeed be his flashlight! The weight of 1 kg for the TK76 seems to be much for us humans, but for him it will be easy to carry.


----------



## nanoxd (Dec 6, 2013)

Good gravy!


----------



## buwuve (Dec 6, 2013)

The first shops in Germany listed the flashlight and it should be available on 16.12.. But it's an expensive flashlight: 279,90€. I hope that all reviewers get their samples in the next days.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 6, 2013)

buwuve said:


> The first shops in Germany listed the flashlight and it should be available on 16.12.. But it's an expensive flashlight: 279,90€. I hope that all reviewers get their samples in the next days.


I hope that too 
Price is lower, than I expected.


----------



## den331 (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys here's the new update of the new TK76!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujpS2cJFfU4


----------



## ven (Dec 7, 2013)

Banggood have it for £175 or $279.99 right now.Bit much for me right now just before xmas,not ruled out in the new year though.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 8, 2013)

den331 said:


> Guys here's the new update of the new TK76!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujpS2cJFfU4



I really like the beamshot test in that video. It went by wayyy to fast, but I did recognize the utility of having 3 different beam profiles in one light. I've walked my local trail with 3 to 6 different lights on at once way to often to not drool over how that one flashlight can do. Just can't wait till they put that in a headlamp format


----------



## regulation (Dec 8, 2013)

Fenix got this Thors hammer listed on their website now.

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=105&tid=8&cid=1

The beam looks really impressive.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 8, 2013)

thanks regulation, I'm drooling already:

-the 60 degree flood is neutral
-can use the TK75 extender kit for double runtime
-can use half the batteries in an emergency
-11 hours @ 350 lumens on a single LED
-the battery indicator tells you when the flashlight is about to step down

Sounds like the instruction leaflet will have a few pages to it.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice  also cool you can use the TK75 extender kit.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Dec 9, 2013)

Got an email from Fenix Outfitters this morning, pre-order it for $299 expected release date is the 20th of this month


----------



## TSellers (Dec 10, 2013)

The Canadian Review has been updated with a Tear Down. Here are some of the salient details:

Once I had completed the review of the light and captured the beamshots, it was time to replace the emitters for what we prefer for Search and Rescue type activity. So I decided to place a T5 emitter in the main head, a T4 in the 60 degree flood head, and a T3 in the 130 degree flood head. What follows are some pictures of what I found when I disassembled the heads of the light.


Will get some beamshots of the new emitters up beside the original ones very soon.

In the main head you have a 26mm copper MCPCB. Although there appears to be mount points for the base, it was not screwed down in ours. I reflowed a T5 onto this MCPCB.










On the other side of the pill below the battery contact board, this is what you see:





Behind the 60 degree flood lens, you have an XM-L2 U2 emitter on a 16mm copper MCPCB:





Which in our case got replaced with a T4 XM-L2 on a copper Noctigon base.

On the other side is the 130 degree flood optic with the specified XM-L2 T6 emitter. Hang on a minute, what's that green color from behind the optic?




Looks like someone on the assembly line dipped their tweezers into the wrong bin?








Not to worry, we were replacing it with a T3 1A6 instead. Used a Noctigon and saved the hassle of having to reflow the existing one which I will do eventually anyway.





Finally the TK76 reassembled with new T5, T4 and T3 emitters


----------



## kj2 (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope all leds are xm-l2 in my sample


----------



## Cataract (Dec 10, 2013)

Durn, seems like the most easily modifiable light... was there any threadlock on the screws? Was anything an actual challenge to open?? Any gaskets to keep the water out????


----------



## TSellers (Dec 10, 2013)

As noted in the review, there was also something rattling inside, and it's still there, I could not find it. Also in the review, you may have noticed those corroded screws on the battery carrier. Clearly this sample version was well below the QC level they will be using for the retail units, which was a bit of a surprise for me. I doubt Porsche would give Top Gear their latest Panamera model for testing with a 4 cyl engine in it. There was no locktite on the screw threads, there are gaskets that are seated very well for both the lens and the optics that probably work for their intended purpose. I suspect if I hydrotest the body those switches may not hold up, so I may also do that next. In the meantime, I just got back minutes ago from a follow up beam test to see the difference the emitter swap made:

U2, all heads on:






T5 emitter (sorry about the bad focus, it looked OK through the viewfinder and my hands were getting too cold, I'm going to have to go back and do this again properly, but at least you can see the relative tint and throw differences as the camera ISO, shutter speed, and aperature were the same settings):


----------



## degarb (Dec 11, 2013)

jhc37013 said:


> It should have been called Thors hammer that is what it reminds me of.



You come up with this name? I think I like this name for marketing purposes.


----------



## TSellers (Dec 12, 2013)

As noted, thought it would be worth a quick test of the light's IPX8 rating. Rather than do a water ingress test which might damage the light if it does not meet the IPX rating, I do an air egress test instead to test for air escaping the pressurized host. For this test I did not use much pressure, I plan to do another with more and better pictures again. 

As I had already taken all three lenses and gaskets off and put them back, I realized I should have done the test before I did that as I easily could have compromised the rubber O rings. Even so, they did not show appreciable leakage, just a couple of bubbles that may have been trapped near the lens, so that does bode well for people who may contemplate changing the emitters. Tube threads did not leak at all. Switches did show some bubbles however. I have seen a lot worse from IPX8 rated lights around their side mount switches however. I'd say this sample would meet or exceed IPX4. Will try again with more pressure and better photos, but I'd expect the production models to meet their IPX8 rating, may just want to test first around the switches if you expect the light to be subject to prolonged pressure deeper than a meter.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 13, 2013)

interesting test, but the thing is designed to keep water from going in, not air going out. It is good to know the rubber used for the switches is not as compressed as the gaskets and o-rings, though. It is definitely not the type of light I'd consider diving with, though...


----------



## TSellers (Dec 13, 2013)

> but the thing is designed to keep water from going in, not air going out



I didn't realize that those switches were purge valve seat design, guess I shouldn't have assumed. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not sure how a purge valve is built, but the switches are most likely waterproofed by a single rubber sheet -with raised indentations for the buttons- and the edges squeezed between the casing and the module underneath. I have opened many devices with such a design and they're real fun (read: challenge) to put back together when you don't know the right way to do it. 

How much pressure did you use (if it is possible to tell)? I'm also very curious as to how you pressurized the light


----------



## TSellers (Dec 13, 2013)

> I'm also very curious as to how you pressurized the light



Place the host in the freezer until it reads 0C with the tail cap loose or off. Warm water in the sink, about 40C. (I have used water hotter than this for lights with smaller lenses, but as I have never tested a light with a lens as wide as the TK76, I was being more cautious about the water temperature.) Take the host out of the freezer and tighten everything. Immerse in warm water. As the air in the host expands, on some lights you start to see bubbles escaping, and on others you don't. Never cracked a lens yet, probably due to not using water that was too hot, and have not got any water into the hosts. That's the advantage of using this method, you're not going to get water into the light.

I have been able to test a number of lights that were used for cave snorkeling that received water damage and they had in common a steady stream of air bubbles from the switch. I take your point about them not being designed to hold air, but to keep water out. In fact after noticing some Spark SX5's that just emitted a few tiny bubbles, I left them under 40cm of water for about an hour switched on, and they sustained no damage and I could not detect any water in them afterward. But as there are clearly some lights that do emit bubbels, and some that don't, I'm going to be a lot more comfortable with a light that is 'air tight'. I suspect the ones that spew bubbles like my aquarium does, clearly are going to allow water in, no matter what their design parameters are. I guess the problem is while tailcap switches are easy to fix or replace, side switches are not so user friendly.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 14, 2013)

Very interesting test. If you see plenty of bubbles, it is obviously not IPX8 with a BUT... I have no idea about this, but perhaps some o-rings can shrink when frozen? Condensation can affect the tightness of exposed o-rings or surface they come in contact with (in this case on the tailcap end.) How much does aluminum contract when frozen? Can this affect water proofing? Of course, lights that survive this no problem are of much better quality than those that don't. Fenix has an excellent track record to date and I expect them to keep it up. IPX-8 does not impose exact parameters for testing depth or time, although depth is generally 1 or 1.5 meters. Great test nonetheless.


----------



## TSellers (Dec 14, 2013)

As you mention, Fenix does quality builds. Presumably those O-Rings are some sort of TPE, and they should not freeze, even if taken below the 0C that I used (I measure the host with an IR thermometer). If they did, they would not work well in industrial and automotive applications, etc. In the case of the TK76, I don't even know if there are O-Rings around the switches, so it may be a moot point in the case of the observation in question here. Obviously we cannot really draw any conclusions based upon just one light and seat of the pants tests, but it does open up some potential questions for further consideration.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 14, 2013)

TK76 now listed at HKe.


----------



## martinaee (Dec 14, 2013)

I just realized how big this thing actually is... It's like holding 5 1/2 Fenix E50's at once (weight wise).

... should make for a nice edc


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 15, 2013)

I asked Fenix for confirmation that the TK76 is in fact IPX-8, and they replied yes.

I filled a bucket with water and submerged the TK76 in it, and I played around with the switches and everything underwater for five minutes, and the light still works like new. I took pictures and outdoor beamshots shortly after, I'll post my full review sometime today.

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 15, 2013)

martinaee said:


> I just realized how big this thing actually is... It's like holding 5 1/2 Fenix E50's at once (weight wise).
> 
> ... should make for a nice edc



Yeah, Fenix should have included a pocket clip


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> I asked Fenix for confirmation that the TK76 is in fact IPX-8, and they replied yes.
> I filled a bucket with water and submerged the TK76 in it, and I played around with the switches and everything underwater for five minutes, and the light still works like new. I took pictures and outdoor beamshots shortly after, I'll post my full review sometime today.
> Cheers


You already have your review-sample 
Why the hell does it take so long, before I receive mine


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> You already have your review-sample
> Why the hell does it take so long, before I receive mine



I'm not sure, I've had mine for around 2 weeks already. I'm in the US, maybe if you're in another country it could be a factor?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> I'm not sure, I've had mine for around 2 weeks already. I'm in the US, maybe if you're in another country it could be a factor?


yeah, Fenix says to me the warehouse from DHL was piled up. yeah right! :shakehead
Normally it takes around 8-14 days to ship from China to here.


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> yeah, Fenix says to me the warehouse from DHL was piled up. yeah right! :shakehead
> Normally it takes around 8-14 days to ship from China to here.



Oh, mine was shipped by UPS I think, it only takes around 3-5 days. 

It's probably because of the Christmas season, everything gets busy and delayed. Keep me posted on your situation buddy,

-Alain


----------



## Cataract (Dec 15, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> I asked Fenix for confirmation that the TK76 is in fact IPX-8, and they replied yes.
> 
> I filled a bucket with water and submerged the TK76 in it, and I played around with the switches and everything underwater for five minutes, and the light still works like new. I took pictures and outdoor beamshots shortly after, I'll post my full review sometime today.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 15, 2013)

Review posted, I feel it's lacking something so if you guys would like to suggest something I'm wide open,

Cheers


----------



## TSellers (Dec 15, 2013)

Interesting to see that your carrier screws were also corroded. I also thought I detected that same tell-tale XM-L green behind your 130 degree optic. Perhaps you can remove the lens and see what is behind it?



> This is the left LED, which has the floodiest beam out of all three LEDs, and seems to be equipped with a special optic which gives it a 120 degree spread.


The picture below that caption is the 60 degree optic I think.



> The right LED is a neutral white XM-L2 T6 LED, which has a 60 degree spread through the use of an optic,


On my sample, the 130 degree optic had the T6 behind it, maybe they sent out different samples to reviewers?



> but from what I can tell, there are XM-L2s on my sample.


Sorry, I had not got to that part yet. So on your sample you were able to ascertain that the emitter behind the crenulated 130 degree optic was XM-L2 after all? Again, in your macro pic of that optic, it sure looks like it's XM-L to me.

Nice christmas tree BTW, and thanks for posting the review.


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 15, 2013)

TSellers said:


> Interesting to see that your carrier screws were also corroded. I also thought I detected that same tell-tale XM-L green behind your 130 degree optic. Perhaps you can remove the lens and see what is behind it?
> 
> 
> The picture below that caption is the 60 degree optic I think.
> ...



Hey man,

Thanks! Would you mind if you sent me a link you your review as well?

I took a closer look after what you said. I saw that in the 120 degree, and the spotlight, it has the XM-L2. But in the 60 degree one, I did see the green background, and until I disassemble it, I assume it is an XM-L neutral white. Thanks for making me spot this. 

Cheers,

-Alain


----------



## TSellers (Dec 15, 2013)

Will look forward to your results when you get a chance to check it out.

BTW, are you getting the references to those optics backwards perhaps? The clear optic on the driver's left of the light (when you are pointing the light and it is facing away from you) should be the 60 degree beam, and the stipled optic on the driver's right should be the 130 degree beam. The XM-L T6 should be behind the 130 degree optic I believe.

The review link should be earlier in the thread, if it has been removed I can PM it off to you. 

Thanks again.


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mmm, that's strange, maybe mine was assembled wrong? The neutral XM-L is on the right, the one with the stippled optic as you say. The XM-L2 is in the clear one, on the left. I'll check their website right now and see what happens...


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 15, 2013)

I took a look at their website and noticed that in their pictures, they say the 60 degrees neutral white has an XM-L2, but when I zoom in, I see there is some green coming from the LED too. Maybe they took pictures of our samples haha


----------



## TSellers (Dec 15, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> Mmm, that's strange, maybe mine was assembled wrong? The neutral XM-L is on the right, the one with the stippled optic as you say. The XM-L2 is in the clear one, on the left. I'll check their website right now and see what happens...



That's correct. The neutral white XM-L T6 is behind the stipled optic on the driver's right. The XM-L2 U2 emitter is behind the 60 degree clear optic on the driver's left.

BTW, it is very easy to remove and replace those optics without compromise to replacing the O-Rings.


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wait, but on their website they say the clear one is 120 degrees? I'm confused...


----------



## Cataract (Dec 15, 2013)

The 60 degree is supposed to be the neutral (on the left when looking into the business end) and the 120 degree optics is the stippled one. I don't know where you guys are looking, but I just checked on fenixlights.com


----------



## TSellers (Dec 15, 2013)

That's correct, I'm the one that has confused the issue, my apologies for leading everyone on the Goose Chase!

The only thing I did get right was where the XM-L T6 was on mine, and I suspect on the other's as well. It's behind the stippled one on the left:


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Found a holster at HKe that, suppose to fit the TK75 and TK76.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 22, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Found a holster at HKe that, suppose to fit the TK75 and TK76.



I just use a backpack for my TK70. wouldn't mind a holster that allows for back carry like Conan did his sword.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 23, 2013)

Ordered and received my Fenix TK76.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 23, 2013)

ernsanada said:


>



If they angled the battery tube it would look like a Start Trek phasor in this view...


----------



## CavesRCool (Dec 23, 2013)

I was one of the folks selected to test the TK76, here's my review...

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZbpW0cKvxiU9dItHfFoGFdlTmD7xz_6iKS1Rg6_dgt8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## ragnarok164 (Dec 28, 2013)

Awesome light! I want one, but since I have a TK75 Gen 1 already... . Hard to justify another light for $300.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 31, 2013)

ragnarok164 said:


> Awesome light! I want one, but since I have a TK75 Gen 1 already... . Hard to justify another light for $300.



I know the feeling of missing out, but there's always the next one to come. Rebuild your budget, skip one step and get the next gen... I missed out on the TK75 and a whole bunch of lights and still am happy with my collection. Even though my TK70 is real bulky, it runs on D's and can act as one hell of a war hammer. The TK76 is just a drop-proof cudgel in comparison when you ignore the one reason we get more lights (the beamshots/Emitter Color/interface part.) I know ignoring what is the future is torture when you have a piece of it in your face, but spending close to 1K$ a years on lights did teach me one important lesson: patience brings good rewards...


----------



## ragnarok164 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cataract said:


> I know the feeling of missing out, but there's always the next one to come. Rebuild your budget, skip one step and get the next gen... I missed out on the TK75 and a whole bunch of lights and still am happy with my collection. Even though my TK70 is real bulky, it runs on D's and can act as one hell of a war hammer. The TK76 is just a drop-proof cudgel in comparison when you ignore the one reason we get more lights (the beamshots/Emitter Color/interface part.) I know ignoring what is the future is torture when you have a piece of it in your face, but spending close to 1K$ a years on lights did teach me one important lesson: patience brings good rewards...



Yeah, your right. I'm thinking maybe I should just wait for the next gen LED emitter altogether. I still remember when I brought my first LED light the Ultrafire WF-606A that uses a XR-E emitter to put out about 100 lumen with 2xAA. Then suddenly a few years later, Fenix release the TK40 with a MC-E with 600+ lumen. I didn't have the budget to get the light back then. So I ended up buying the TK41 with 860 lumen last year. I can't believe the jump in lumen. Needless to say, I was really happy. I just need to stay patience lol.


----------



## Elmie (Jan 1, 2014)

I really like the functionality of this light, but already have the TK75. Anyone here have both the TK75 and TK76? Is it worth getting the TK76?


----------



## TSellers (Jan 1, 2014)

> Is it worth getting the TK76?



As you're in Canada, perhaps the 'Conclusions' from the Canadian review may help.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Elmie said:


> I really like the functionality of this light, but already have the TK75. Anyone here have both the TK75 and TK76? Is it worth getting the TK76?



Having both. If you have the 75, there isn't really need. Compared, the 75 lights up a bigger area, and is way more intense in the area it lights up.


----------



## xoomercom (Feb 5, 2014)

Hell NO, Made that mistake with TK-70 in the past, never again. Thank god it sold on ebay

My wife would probably like it. She loves her TK-45


----------

